# Flashfilm in html-Seite einbinden



## Kopfweh (3. Januar 2008)

hallo,

ich habe mir eine pageflip gemachet die ja nun fertig ist. nun hab ich kein schimmer wie ich das swf. format auf die homepage bekomme oder den code dazu... kann mir da vielleicht jemand helfen....

lg
martin


----------



## Tobias Menzel (3. Januar 2008)

Hi und willkommen im Forum,

geht es Dir um die Einbindung einer SWF-Datei auf einer html-Website? Dann lass Dir doch einfach mal von Flash den dazugehörigen Quellcode erzeugen (--> Datei --> Veröffentlichen).

Das erzeugte Object-Tag kannst Du dann in Deine Seite kopieren.

Gruß
.


----------



## Kopfweh (3. Januar 2008)

hey

super, danke auf das hab ich nicht gedacht! aber jetzt wo ich den code habe und es bei der homepage versucht habe einfügen habe ich dann eben nur den code auf der seite stehen, dabei will ich das die pageflip bzw. das buch direkt gleich auf der seite zum blättern ist, nur habe ich auch da keinen schimmer wie ich das mache....


----------



## Tobias Menzel (3. Januar 2008)

Hi,

anscheinend arbeitest Du mit einem html-Editor im Entwurfsmodus (z.B. Dreamveaver oder Frontpage). Den html-Code musst Du in den *html-Quelltext* der Seite (in der Code-Ansicht) einfügen, damit der Flashfilm angezeigt wird.

Diese Frage betrifft eher den html- als den Flashbereich, weshalb ich das Thema auf Verdacht ins entsprechende Forum verschiebe.

Gruß

P.S.: Bitte beachte unsere Netiquette in Bezug auf Groß- und Kleinschreibung sowie Zeichensetzung. Deine Beiträge sind streckenweise etwas schwer lesbar. 
.


----------



## Kopfweh (3. Januar 2008)

Ich arbeite mit Macromedia Flash MX 2004 wo ich die Pageflip schon als Vorlage hatte.


----------



## Tobias Menzel (3. Januar 2008)

... um was für einen Flashfilm es sich handelt, spielt für die Einbindung in eine html-Seite keine Rolle.

Zeig uns doch mal Deinen bisherigen html-Code bzw. hänge Deine html-Seite und die SWF an Dein nächstes Posting an.

Gruß
.


----------



## Kopfweh (3. Januar 2008)

So habe jetzt die Vorlage mit der ich gearbeitet habe hochgeladen, da meine Datei zu groß ist um sie hoch zu laden. Was aber es jetzt komisch ist wenn ich auf Datei - Veröffentlichen klicke zeigt es mir kein Code mehr an, was es aber vorher noch getan hat.

Gruß


----------



## Tobias Menzel (3. Januar 2008)

Hi,

nur die SWF (sprich: der Flashfilm) bringt hier leider nichts (der hat mit dem Problem nichts zu tun, da es ja um die Einbettung per html-Quelltext geht).

Was wir brauchen, ist der Quelltext der *html-Seite*, in der der Film eingebettet werden soll. Rufe die Seite dazu notfalls im Browser auf, wähle "Quelltext anzeigen" und poste diesen Code hier.

Es handelt sich übrigens um die Pageflip-Vorlage von iparigrafika.hu, welche eigentlich problemlos in jedem Kontext eingebunden werden kann.

Gruß
.


----------



## Kopfweh (3. Januar 2008)

Also, ich füg einmal den Quellcode der Homepageseite ein wo ich den Flashfilm hin haben mag. Hoffe es ist das was du meinst.


```
<?xml version="1.0" ?>
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN"   "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
	<head>
		<title>Beepworld.de - Beepworld.de - Homepage Inhalt</title>
		<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" />
		<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" media="screen" href="http://www.beepworld.de/wl/stylesets/1/styles/layout/main.css" />
		<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" media="screen" href="http://www.beepworld.de/wl/stylesets/1/styles/box.css" />
		<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" media="screen" href="http://www.beepworld.de/wl/stylesets/1/styles/form.css" />	
		<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" media="screen" href="http://www.beepworld.de/wl/stylesets/1/styles/main.css" />
		<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" media="screen" href="http://www.beepworld.de/wl/stylesets/1/styles/layout/lang_1.css" />		
		<!--[if lte IE 6]>
			<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" media="screen" href="http://www.beepworld.de/wl/stylesets/1/styles/layout/ie6.css" />
		<![endif]-->
		<script type="text/javascript" language="javascript" src="http://www.beepworld.de/hp/js/help.js"></script>	
	</head>
	<body>
		<table width="100%" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
			<tr>
				<td>
					<div id="pbg">
						<div id="container_header">
							<div class="container_banner">
								<div id="bw_header">
									<div id="container_logo">
										<img src="http://www.beepworld.de/wl/stylesets/1/images/layout/1/logo.jpg" alt="" />
									</div>
<!-- MITGLIEDS-COUNTER -->			  						
									<div id="container_membercount">
										<div class="membercount">											
											<ul class="mcounter">
												<li class="mcounter">
													<div class="mcounter">3</div>
												</li>
												<li class="mcounter">
													<div class="mcounter">5</div>
												</li>
												<li class="mcounter">
													<div class="mcounter">7</div>
												</li>
												<li class="mcounter">
													<div class="mcounter">2</div>
												</li>
												<li class="mcounter">
													<div class="mcounter">2</div>
												</li>
												<li class="mcounter">
													<div class="mcounter">0</div>
												</li>
												<li class="mcounter">
													<div class="mcounter">9</div>
												</li>
											</ul>
										</div>	
										<div class="membercount_label">Mitglieder</div>
										<div class="membercount_spacer"><img src="http://www.beepworld.de/wl/stylesets/1/images/layout/spacer_membercounter.gif" alt="" /></div>
										<div class="membercount">
											<ul class="mcounter">
												<li class="mcounter">
													<div class="mcounter">&nbsp;</div>
												</li>
												<li class="mcounter">
													<div class="mcounter">&nbsp;</div>
												</li>
												<li class="mcounter">
													<div class="mcounter">&nbsp;</div>
												</li>
												<li class="mcounter">
													<div class="mcounter">1</div>
												</li>
												<li class="mcounter">
													<div class="mcounter">0</div>
												</li>
												<li class="mcounter">
													<div class="mcounter">2</div>
												</li>
												<li class="mcounter">
													<div class="mcounter">2</div>
												</li>
											</ul>
										</div>
										<div class="membercount_label">Mitglieder online</div>
									</div>
<!-- HAUPTNAVIGATION -->		
									<div id="container_mainnavi">
										<ul id="mainnavi">

											<li class="bw_home">
												<a href="http://www.beepworld.de/index.html?&sess=05e6bd1da9006069ab0f843243004486"><img src="http://www.beepworld.de/wl/stylesets/1/images/layout/px.gif" alt="" /></a>
											</li>										
											<li class="bw_members">
												<a href="http://www.beepworld.de/cgi-bin/hp/hpchange.pl?sess=05e6bd1da9006069ab0f843243004486" class="active"><img src="http://www.beepworld.de/wl/stylesets/1/images/layout/px.gif" alt="" /></a>
											</li>										
											<li class="bw_forum">
												<a href="http://www.beepworld.de/cgi-bin/forum_de/index.php?bw_sess=05e6bd1da9006069ab0f843243004486"><img src="http://www.beepworld.de/wl/stylesets/1/images/layout/px.gif" alt="" /></a>
											</li>
											<li class="bw_chat">
												<a href="http://www.beepworld.de/chat.html?&sess=05e6bd1da9006069ab0f843243004486"><img src="http://www.beepworld.de/wl/stylesets/1/images/layout/px.gif" alt="" /></a>
											</li>
											<li class="bw_help">
												<a href="http://www.beepworld.de/cgi-bin/faq/05e6bd1da9006069ab0f843243004486/index.php"><img src="http://www.beepworld.de/wl/stylesets/1/images/layout/px.gif" alt="" /></a>
											</li>																						

										</ul>
									</div>
									<div id="container_mainnavi_bottom">
										<div id="mainnavi_bottom_right">&nbsp;</div>
										<div id="mainnavi_bottom_left">&nbsp;</div>
									</div>
									<div id="logout">
										<a href="http://www.beepworld.de/logout.html?&sess=05e6bd1da9006069ab0f843243004486"><img src="http://www.beepworld.de/wl/stylesets/1/images/layout/btn_logout.gif" alt="" /></a>
									</div>									
									<div class="clear">&nbsp;</div>
								</div>
							</div>
						</div>
<!-- CONTENT -->					
						<div id="container_maincontent">
							<div class="container_banner">
<!-- SKYSCRAPER-LINKS-->															
								<div id="banner_2">
									&nbsp;
								</div>
								
<!-- SKYSCRAPER-RECHTS-->																
								<div id="banner_3">
									&nbsp;
								</div>
							
								<div id="container_content">
<!-- SUPERBANNER-->													
									<div id="banner_1">
										&nbsp;
									</div>																			
									<div class="banner_spacer">&nbsp;</div>									
														
<!-- GRAFIK TOP -->					
									<div id="teaserbox">
									</div>
									<style>
										#teaserbox {
											position: absolute;
											background-image: url('http://www.beepworld.de/wl/stylesets/1/images/layout/1/homepage.jpg');
										}
									</style>
									<div id="content">
										<div id="container_membernavigation">
											<div id="membernavigation_top">
												<form action="">
													<fieldset>

														
									 <form action="http://www.beepworld.de/cgi-bin/hp/hpchange.pl" method="post">
									 <input type="hidden" name="session" value="05e6bd1da9006069ab0f843243004486">							
										 <table style="border-collapse: collapse; padding: 0px; margin: 0px;">
										 	<tr>
										 		<td>
													<select name="change_account_type" onchange="this.form.submit();" size="1" style="width: 133px !important;">
														<option value="1" selected>Homepage Verwaltung</option><option value="2" >Blog Verwaltung</option>														
													</select>
												</td>
												<td>										 
										 			<a href="javascript:void(0);" onClick="showHelp('http://www.beepworld.de', 'accountswitcher');"><img src="http://www.beepworld.de/wl/tplsets/1/images/misc/help_icon.gif" alt="" border="0" /></a>										
													<noscript><br />
														<input type="submit" value="Wechseln">
													</noscript>
										 		</td>
										 	</tr>
										 </table>
									 </form>
									 
														
													</fieldset>
												</form>
											</div>
											<style>
												ul#membernavigation li.fpagemanager {
													font-weight			:	bold;
													background-image	:	url('http://www.beepworld.de/wl/stylesets/1/images/layout/arrow_metanavi.gif');
													background-repeat	:	no-repeat;
													background-position	:	left;
												}
											</style>
											<ul id="membernavigation">
												<span style="padding-top: 5px; display: block;"></span>
												<li class="memberarea_homepage"><a href="http://www.beepworld.de/cgi-bin/hp/hpchange.pl?sess=05e6bd1da9006069ab0f843243004486">Startseite</a></li>
												<li class="fupgrade"><a href="http://www.beepworld.de/cgi-bin/hp/hpchange.pl?o=fupgrade&sess=05e6bd1da9006069ab0f843243004486">Homepage Erweiterung</a></li>
												<li><a href="http://www.beepworld.de/dereferer.pl?url=http://zwergi_21.beepworld.de" target="_blank">Homepage aufrufen</a></li>
												
												<li><span>Homepage</span></li>
												<li class="fpagemanager"><a href="http://www.beepworld.de/cgi-bin/hp/hpchange.pl?o=fpagemanager&sess=05e6bd1da9006069ab0f843243004486">Seiten erstellen &amp; Inhalte &auml;ndern</a></li>
												<li class="filemanager"><a href="http://85.25.81.132/cgi-bin/hp/hpchange.pl?o=filemanager&sess=05e6bd1da9006069ab0f843243004486">Dateiverwaltung</a></li>
												
												<li><span>Layout</span></li>
												<li class="fallgemein"><a href="http://www.beepworld.de/cgi-bin/hp/hpchange.pl?o=fallgemein&sess=05e6bd1da9006069ab0f843243004486">Allgemeines</a></li>
												<li class="fdesign"><a href="http://www.beepworld.de/cgi-bin/hp/hpchange.pl?o=fdesign&sess=05e6bd1da9006069ab0f843243004486">Design</a></li>
												<li class="flinkmenu"><a href="http://www.beepworld.de/cgi-bin/hp/hpchange.pl?o=flinkmenu&sess=05e6bd1da9006069ab0f843243004486">Linkmen&uuml;</a></li>
												<li class="fphotoalbum"><a href="http://www.beepworld.de/cgi-bin/hp/hpchange.pl?o=fphotoalbum&sess=05e6bd1da9006069ab0f843243004486">Fotoalbum</a></li>
												<li class="fins_video"><a href="http://www.beepworld.de/cgi-bin/hp/hpchange.pl?o=fins_video&areaid=1&sess=05e6bd1da9006069ab0f843243004486">Videos</a></li>
												<li class="fgaestebuch"><a href="http://www.beepworld.de/cgi-bin/hp/hpchange.pl?o=fgaestebuch&sess=05e6bd1da9006069ab0f843243004486">G&auml;stebuch</a></li>
												<li class="fcontactform"><a href="http://www.beepworld.de/cgi-bin/hp/hpchange.pl?o=fcontactform&sess=05e6bd1da9006069ab0f843243004486">Formularbaukasten</a></li>
												<li class="fcounter"><a href="http://www.beepworld.de/cgi-bin/hp/hpchange.pl?o=fcounter&sess=05e6bd1da9006069ab0f843243004486">Besucherz&auml;hler</a></li>
												<li class="fhpintro"><a href="http://www.beepworld.de/cgi-bin/hp/hpchange.pl?o=fhpintro&sess=05e6bd1da9006069ab0f843243004486">Flashintros</a></li>

												<li><span>Mein Beepworld</span></li>
												<li class="fmessagebox"><a href="http://www.beepworld.de/cgi-bin/hp/hpchange.pl?o=fmessagebox&sess=05e6bd1da9006069ab0f843243004486">Message-Box</a></li>		
												<li class="fuserdata"><a href="http://www.beepworld.de/cgi-bin/hp/hpchange.pl?o=fuserdata&sess=05e6bd1da9006069ab0f843243004486">Mein Profil</a></li>
												<li class="fdomain_management"><a href="http://www.beepworld.de/cgi-bin/hp/hpchange.pl?o=fdomain_management&sess=05e6bd1da9006069ab0f843243004486">Meine Domains</a></li>												
												<li class="ftransaction"><a href="http://www.beepworld.de/cgi-bin/hp/hpchange.pl?o=ftransaction&sess=05e6bd1da9006069ab0f843243004486">Buchungs&uuml;bersicht</a></li>
												<li class="fftpaccess"><a href="http://www.beepworld.de/cgi-bin/hp/hpchange.pl?o=fftpaccess&sess=05e6bd1da9006069ab0f843243004486">FTP-Zugang</a></li>
												<li class="fsurveypanel"><a href="http://www.beepworld.de/cgi-bin/hp/hpchange.pl?o=fsurveypanel&sess=05e6bd1da9006069ab0f843243004486">Beepcodes verdienen mit Online-Umfragen</a></li>
												<li class="fhpdelete fdelete_account"><a href="http://www.beepworld.de/cgi-bin/hp/hpchange.pl?o=fhpdelete&sess=05e6bd1da9006069ab0f843243004486">Mitgliedschaft beenden</a></li>		
											</ul>
											<div id="membernavigation_bottom">
												&nbsp;
											</div>
<!-- RUNDUM SORGLOS PAKET -->									

											<div class="container_upgrade_add">
												<div class="upgrade_add">
													<div class="upgrade_bottom">
														<div class="upgrade_top">
															<div class="upgrade_middle">
																<div class="headline">
																	<a href="http://www.beepworld.de/cgi-bin/hp/hpchange.pl?sess=05e6bd1da9006069ab0f843243004486&o=fpackage&packageid=3"><img src="http://www.beepworld.de/wl/stylesets/1/images/layout/1/h_upgrade.gif" alt="" /></a>
																</div>
																<div class="upgrade_image">
																	<a href="http://www.beepworld.de/cgi-bin/hp/hpchange.pl?sess=05e6bd1da9006069ab0f843243004486&o=fpackage&packageid=3"><img src="http://www.beepworld.de/wl/stylesets/1/images/packages/1/navigation_3.jpg" alt="" /></a>
																</div>
																<div class="upgrade_text">
																	1.000 kB Speicherplatz, 20 Seiten, 40 Fotoalbum-Bilder...<br />
																	<b><a class="link_highlight_2" href="http://www.beepworld.de/cgi-bin/hp/hpchange.pl?sess=05e6bd1da9006069ab0f843243004486&o=fpackage&packageid=3">Mehr</a></b>
																	<a href="http://www.beepworld.de/cgi-bin/hp/hpchange.pl?sess=05e6bd1da9006069ab0f843243004486&o=fpackage&packageid=3"><img src="http://www.beepworld.de/wl/stylesets/1/images/layout/arrow_metanavi.gif" alt=""></a>
																</div>
															</div>
														</div>
													</div>
												</div>
											</div>
	
										</div>						
																					
										<div id="container_subpage">
											<div id="subpage_spacer_105">
												&nbsp;
											</div>																						
																									
											<div id="content_hpchange">
<!-- SYSTEM-MESSAGE -->											
												<table class="box_info_main" id="system_message">
												 <tr>
													<td><div class="box_info_top_left"></div></td>
													<td class="box_info_top_background">Beepworld.de - Homepage Inhalt</td>
													<td><div class="box_info_top_right"></div></td>
												 </tr>
												  <tr style="display: none;">
													<td><div class="box_info_top_spacer_left"></div></td>
													<td class="box_info_top_spacer_content"></td>
													<td><div class="box_info_top_spacer_right"></div></td>
												 </tr>
												  <tr>
													<td class="box_info_left"></td>
													<td class="box_info_content_container">
													<table class="box_info_content">
													<tr>
														<td class="even_last_1 cell_1 cell_content" style="width: 100%;"><style>#system_message{display:none;}</style></td>
													</tr>
													</table>
													</td>
													<td class="box_info_right"></td>
												 </tr>
												 <tr>
													<td><div class="box_info_bottom_left"></div></td>
													<td><div class="box_info_bottom_background"></div></td>
													<td><div class="box_info_bottom_right"></div></td>
												 </tr>
												 <tr><td><div class="spacer"></div></td></tr>												 
												</table>		
												
<!-- FRAMEWORK-CONTENT -->	
												<script type="text/javascript">
var insImgArchive_catid;
var insImgArchive_from;
insImgArchive_catid = 1;
insImgArchive_from = 0;	

function change_editormode(modeid) {
	
	if (modeid == 1) {
	
		var Check = confirm("Möchtest du den Editor-Modus auf KOMPLEX umstellen? Deine aktuellen Seiteninhalte werden gespeichert.");	
		if (Check == false) {
			return false;
		}
		else {
			document.getElementById('advanced_editor').value = 1;
			//contentform.advanced_editor.value=1;
			document.contentform.submit();
		}
	}
	else if (modeid == 0) {
	
		var Check = confirm("Möchtest du den Editor-Modus auf EINFACH umstellen? Deine aktuellen Seiteninhalte werden gespeichert.");
		if (Check == false) {
			return false;
		}
		else {
			document.getElementById('advanced_editor').value = 0;
			//contentform.advanced_editor.value=0;
			document.contentform.submit();
		}
	}
}	
</script>

<script language="JavaScript">

function MM_openBrWindow(theURL,winName,features) { //v2.0
  window.open(theURL,winName,features);
}
</script>
 
<form method='post' action='hpchange.pl?sess=05e6bd1da9006069ab0f843243004486;o=hpcontent' name='contentform' style="display:inline;">

<table class="box_main">
 <tr>
	<td><div class="box_top_left"></div></td>
	<td class="box_top_background">Bearbeitung der Seite &quot;kennenlernen&quot;:</td>
	<td><div class="box_top_right"></div></td>
 </tr>
  <tr>
	<td><div class="box_top_spacer_left"></div></td>
	<td class="box_top_spacer_content"></td>
	<td><div class="box_top_spacer_right"></div></td>
 </tr>
  <tr>
	<td class="box_left"></td>
	<td class="box_content_container">
	<table class="box_content">
    <tr> 
    	<td width="50%" class="even_1 cell_1 cell_content">&Uuml;berschrift / Titel: </td>
    	<td width="50%" class="even_2 cell_last cell_content"><input type=text name="subject" size=40 value="kennenlernen" class="form_input"></td>
    </tr>
    <tr> 
    	<td width="50%" class="odd_1 cell_1 cell_content">Zur&uuml;ck Link: <a href="#hilfelinks" onClick="MM_openBrWindow('/main.pl?t=hilfezuruecklink&l=1','Post','width=350,height=310')"><img src="http://www.beepworld.de/wl/tplsets/1/images/misc/help_icon.gif" width="16" height="16" border="0" align="absmiddle"></a></td>
    	<td width="50%" class="odd_2 cell_last cell_content"><input type="checkbox" name="backlink" value="1" checked> <span class="font_small">(H&auml;kchen = Link erscheint)</span></td>
    </tr>
    <tr> 
    	<td width="50%" class="even_1 cell_1 cell_content">Editor-Modus:</td>
    	<td width="50%" class="even_2 cell_last cell_content"><a href="#" onClick="change_editormode(0);return false;">einfach</a> / komplex</td>
    </tr>	
    <tr> 
    	<td colspan="2" style="text-align:center; width: 100%;" class="odd_last_1 cell_content"><div><input type="hidden" id="inhalt" name="inhalt" value="" style="display:none" /><input type="hidden" id="inhalt___Config" value="" style="display:none" /><input type="hidden" id="inhalt___SessionURL" value="http://www.beepworld.de/cgi-bin/hp/hpchange.pl?sess=05e6bd1da9006069ab0f843243004486" /><iframe id="inhalt___Frame" src="http://www.beepworld.de/hp/fckeditor/editor/fckeditor.html?v=2&amp;InstanceName=inhalt&amp;Toolbar=bw_advanced" width="99%" height="400" frameborder="0" scrolling="no"></iframe></div></td>
    </tr>
	</table>
	</td>
	<td class="box_right"></td>
 </tr>
 <tr>
	<td><div class="box_bottom_left"></div></td>
	<td><div class="box_bottom_background"></div></td>
	<td><div class="box_bottom_right"></div></td>
 </tr>
</table>

<div class="spacer"></div>

<input type="hidden" name="pageid" value="14971863">
<input id="advanced_editor" name="advanced_editor" type="hidden" value="-1">

<table class="form_box_main">
 <tr>
	<td><div class="form_box_top_left"></div></td>
	<td><div class="form_box_top_background"></td>
	<td><div class="form_box_top_right"></div></td>
 </tr>
 <tr>
	<td class="form_box_left"></td>
	<td class="form_box_content">
	
	<input type="submit" name="insert" value="Speichern" class="form_button" />
	<input type="button" class="form_button_back" value="Zur&uuml;ck" onClick="javascript:window.location='http://www.beepworld.de/cgi-bin/hp/hpchange.pl?sess=05e6bd1da9006069ab0f843243004486&o=fpagemanager';" />

	</td>
	<td class="form_box_right"></td>
 </tr>
 <tr>
	<td><div class="form_box_bottom_left"></div></td>
	<td><div class="form_box_bottom_background"></div></td>
	<td><div class="form_box_bottom_right"></div></td>
 </tr>
</table>

</form>

																	
											</div>									
										</div>						
									</div>									
								</div>
							</div>
							<div class="clear bottom">&nbsp;</div>
						</div>
					</div>
					<div id="container_footer">
						<div id="bw_footer">
							<ul id="footer_left">
								<li><a href="http://www.beepworld.de/imprint.html?&sess=05e6bd1da9006069ab0f843243004486">Impressum</a></li>
								<li>|</li>
								<li><a href="http://www.beepworld.de/tac.html?&sess=05e6bd1da9006069ab0f843243004486">AGB</a></li>
								<li>|</li>
								<li><a href="http://www.beepworld.de/press.html?&sess=05e6bd1da9006069ab0f843243004486">Pressearchiv</a></li>
								<li>|</li>
								<li><a href="http://www.beepworld.de/mediadata.html?&sess=05e6bd1da9006069ab0f843243004486">Mediadaten</a></li>
								<li>|</li>
								<li><a href="http://www.beepworld.de/onlinegames.html?&sess=05e6bd1da9006069ab0f843243004486">Onlinespiele</a></li>
								<li>|</li>
								<li><a href="http://www.beepworld.de/ringtones.html?&sess=05e6bd1da9006069ab0f843243004486">Logos &amp; Klingent&ouml;ne</a></li>
							</ul>
							<ul id="footer_right">
								<li>|</li>
								<li>&copy; Copyright by Beepworld 2007</li>
							</ul>
						</div>
					</div>
				</td>
			</tr>
		</table>
		<script type="text/javascript">
		var gaJsHost = (("https:" == document.location.protocol) ? "https://ssl." : "http://www.");
		document.write("\<script src='" + gaJsHost + "google-analytics.com/ga.js' type='text/javascript'>\<\/script>" );
		</script>
		<script type="text/javascript">
		var pageTracker = _gat._getTracker("UA-1050714-3");
		pageTracker._initData();
		pageTracker._trackPageview();
		</script>
	</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Tobias Menzel (3. Januar 2008)

Ja, das meine ich.

An die Stelle, wo der Flashfilm erscheinen soll, kopierst Du den Quelltext, den Flash erzeugt hat. Dieser sollte in etwa so aussehen:
	
	
	



```
<object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=9,0,0,0" width="100%" height="100%" id="pageflip" align="middle">
		<param name="allowScriptAccess" value="sameDomain" />
		<param name="allowFullScreen" value="false" />
		<param name="movie" value="pageflip.swf" />
		<param name="quality" value="high" />
		<embed src="pageflip.swf" quality="high" width="100%" height="100%" name="pageflip" align="middle" allowScriptAccess="sameDomain" allowFullScreen="false" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" />
	</object>
```

Gruß

P.S.: Wenn Du mit Dreamweaver im Layout-Modus arbeitest, gibt es auch eine Funktion, um einen Flashfilm per Klick hinzuzufügen (in etwa: Einfügen --> Medien --> Flash). Bei anderen Editoren möglicherweise auch. 
.


----------

